# New line of guitars w/Ed Sheeran



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ed Sheeran Is Launching a Line of Signature Guitars
Ed Sheeran Is Launching a Line of Signature Guitars


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Ed who?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Player99 said:


> Ed who?


Ed She Ran. As far away as possible.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Ed Sheeran is a musical genius. He writes simple songs that are really catchy, brings looping full mainstream. Sells guitars to kids. I have a hard time criticizing that...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I was at Bluedog Guitars on Friday evening for a group lesson/jam. They are a Lowden dealer. They were flown down to NAMM to see these guitars. They were quite impressed. They will compete with the Taylor GS Mini and according to them are a better guitar. I will be trying one for sure.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought Martin had him all wrapped up........but guess he slipped away


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, Lowden is well reknowned for their craftmanship... as well as price !
As I kind of remember they may have a waiting list, I hope they will not have them made in Asia...
I would not blame Lowden and Sheeran for this nice Irish branding association.
But, in the acoustic world, I am always reluctant about buying a guitar with an artist branding : paying for two big names on the same guitar is just too much money ! Adding that besides the notable exception of the first row of John Mayer's Martins, according to some web opinions, "generic" name guitars would sound better (say Martin OM-28 vs the Eric Clapton's, Gibson L-1 vs the Robert Johnson's).
So, unless it would be a limited series for collectors, I would let it pass.
By the way, Martin's website proudly shows Ed Sheran's X model...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

If acoustic guitars are made in a different part of the world, then the wood has to acclimatize to the local climate. This alone can cause issues. Best to buy as local as possible.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I was at Bluedog Guitars on Friday evening for a group lesson/jam. They are a Lowden dealer. They were flown down to NAMM to see these guitars. They were quite impressed. They will compete with the Taylor GS Mini and according to them are a better guitar. I will be trying one for sure.


I haven't been in the market for another acoustic for several years, but I have been tempted to try/buy a Taylor mini for travel. If these are competitively priced I may have to take the plunge.

Jenn plays a Wee Lowden, doesn't she?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Ed Sheeran is a musical genius. He writes simple songs that are really catchy, brings looping full mainstream. Sells guitars to kids. I have a hard time criticizing that...


Ed Sheeran tunes are really common for beginner guitarists at younger ages. I'm not crazy about his style, but he's certainly getting a butt load of kids interested in both guitar and Uke. Nothing wrong with that in today's EDM world for sure.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Isn't he best known for his (very minor) role on Game of Thrones?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Ed Sheeran tunes are really common for beginner guitarists at younger ages. I'm not crazy about his style, but he's certainly getting a butt load of kids interested in both guitar and Uke. Nothing wrong with that in today's EDM world for sure.


I'm not a huge fan, but he has a few good tunes. I was surprised watching a TV special a couple years ago with him playing Wembley Stadium. One of 3 sold out nights. That's 3 x 90,000.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

These are released now, pre-order for April delivery. Four models in 2 different sizes (S and W). Bluedog has them listed from about $1200 to $1900.

https://sheeranguitars.com/

Here's the Sheeran by Lowden cedar over walnut S01.











Looking further at the website, I see lots of @ and # stuff. Sign of the times. Target marketing.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> These are released now, pre-order for April delivery. Four models in 2 different sizes (S and W). Bluedog has them listed from about $1200 to $1900.


I saw in one NAMM interview they were targeting the Taylor GS Mini. That's double the price of the Mini.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> I saw in one NAMM interview they were targeting the Taylor GS Mini. That's double the price of the Mini.


That's why Sheeran was wearing a Hoax shirt in the video.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> I saw in one NAMM interview they were targeting the Taylor GS Mini. That's double the price of the Mini.


I guess that's the difference between a guitar made on the other side of the Atlantic vs one made on the other side of The Trump Wall? Hard to justify, unless it sounds a lot better.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

There are other differences so I'm not sure a direct comparison is possible. The GS Mini has a 23" scale with a skinny neck. The Sheeran is 24.5" and they don't say the neck width. I look forward to trying one but the more I read it is not really a competitor to the GS-Mini.


----------

